# Cats get Jackson & Law, Send Vald & Raja



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Warriors Trade Jackson to Bobcats

I liked Raja, but I'm really happy to get a player of Jackon's caliber. Rad was making way too much money, and he really didn't fit in. Jackson & Wallace should be a headache every night for teams, and hopefully he'll provide a much needed scoring lift.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's really Vlad straight up since Raja decided to have season ending surgery and he's a FA.If you can get anything for Vlad and that contract you're going to take it.Jackson really looked decent last night.If we could get some inside production he could help us a lot.Right now we're pretty good on the perimeter,but we stink inside.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

^^^
he shot horribly yesterday, tho. But I'm confident it will get better for him and the bobcats as he gets used to the team.

On a side note, hope the Bobcats sign Iverson


----------

